# Special Needs Female Golden Ret.-NORTH CAROLINA



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

:uhoh:Sandy and I emld. the Golden Ret. Rescues in N.C. and S.C. for this beautiful girl.
I pray someone takes pity on her and rescues her before Friday!
It is so sad she is a mix.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how sad. I wish we were closer so we could help this poor girl. Praying a rescue will take her in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No Word*

So far No Word from the rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for this girl!!

Just emld. a bunch of mixed breed rescues in North Carolina.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweet Girl*

Praying this sweet girl finds rescue.

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------

